# Ni-doms (and everyone else), can you see through people?



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Thorgar said:


> INTPs are not Ni dom...
> INTJ & INFJ are.


The title does read "(and everybody else)".


----------



## CounterPoint (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm an Ni user.

Seeing "through" people is less accurate than saying "seeing all sides" of people, at least for me. Like a spider posted in the center of a web waiting for a vibration on a line, and then tracking that vibration to its genius, Ni is drawing up and spinning a web of all possible interpretations, always aware and waiting for a vibration, an impression, to catch its attention.


----------



## sea cucumber (Oct 14, 2010)

yes I can vibe I can also see through poker face I can tell when soomone is saying one thing and thinking feeling another thing. It shows some how


----------

